# Sikh patients



## Chad (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi! I am an EMT-B student and I am collecting information for a class project on providing emergency care for patients who practice non judeo-christian religions. I am hoping there are members of this forum who have experience and/or information  related to providing care for Sikh patients. I know that Sikh's generally do not cut the hair on their head, face or body. Implied consent would allow a rescuer to shave the chest of a Sikh male who is unresponsive in the event that an AED or monitor is needed.  Under informed consent is refusal common? Any other info or experiences that anyone would like to share would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## planetmike (Jan 30, 2016)

You may need to go to the source, i.e. check with a Sikh temple, or a Muslim mosque regarding revealing the hair of a Moslem female, or a Quaker church about using electricity.

I responded once to an Amish home. Our further info from dispatch said the family requested we not use our lights/siren once we entered their property. The home was lit with candlelight. They didn’t mind use using our flashlights or phones, but did not allow us to turn on their electric lights beyond a single kitchen light.

Good luck, it’s an interesting topic.


----------



## cprted (Jan 30, 2016)

I work in an area with a large Sikh community. I've never had anyone make an issue of shaving a bit of chest hair, responsive patient or not.  As with all things, explain to the patient and/or their family what you're doing and why.


----------



## Chad (Jan 31, 2016)

thanks for the replies! I was able to get a lot of information from EMS and other healthcare workers in my area regarding care for Muslim and Hindu patients. I contacted a few Sikh groups nationwide and in my state (Michigan) and  they were very helpful with providing me information regarding beliefs and regional statistics but not concerns with direct patient care. I have noticed that the standard of care practiced by EMS does an incredible job of addressing the major concern of most faiths (modesty) and most faiths having a clause (maybe not the best word for it) that allows for what would be prohibited to be permissible in an emergency situation. It is a very interesting topic. Thanks again!


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jan 31, 2016)

Can't speak specifically to Sikh patients, however, many religions outside of Judeo-Christian religions certainly understand emergencies and medical care under emergent situations. Meaning: I have two co-workers outside of EMS. One is Buddist and his wife is Tao. The other is Nation of Islam, but his wife is Sunni. I've discussed topics like this at length with them, and they've usually ended with, "I would want my loved one to be treated with respect and dignity, but, most definitely, I would want them to be treated. Meaning: if you can have a female expose a female when necessary, have the female do it. If not, see if a female family member or the husband can join you. Honestly...while certain religions have specific traditions, respect and dignity transcend religion. Treat that person the way you would want your family member treated. Ask questions as you go along, and as you are informing. 

For example: "Sir, I need to place these leads on your chest to evaluate your heart. This means I need to shave some very small areas of your chest. Can I go ahead and do that?" Or, "Ma'am, I need to examine your head under your scarf, but I also want to be respectful. What is the best way for me to do this?" 

Same way you should act with any patient. Just the possibility of a different religion.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jan 31, 2016)

I should also add: sometimes appearance transcends culture as well. Who "appears" to be more of a medical practitioner, person with a stethoscope and gloves or dude wearing bunker pants. May not make a difference to you, but symbols go a long way to gaining a patient's trust.


----------

